# AT&T Bundle Question



## funkeruski (Feb 4, 2006)

I am currently a Directv subscriber, and have an AT&T home line with DSL. I know that Directv has bundle packages with AT&T, but is for new Directv customers only? Can I somehow combine my current services to get a discount through Directv or AT&T. Appreciate any info on this b


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Yes, an existing customer can get a discount, but I was told that the bills would need to be combined. I have AT&T wireless and DSL without phone. I am supposed to get a $5 discount. I am waiting for DIRECTV charges to appear on my AT&T bill, and I cannot pay my bill or see my statements at DIRECTV.com anymore.

I am pretty sure that you need to have one of the current packages from DIRECTV, not a legacy package to combine the billing and get the discount.

If you have wireless, DSL, home phone and DIRECTV, you should be able to get a $10 discount as long as all bills are in the same name. The number to call is 800-288-2020, which is AT&T.


----------



## funkeruski (Feb 4, 2006)

I do have two iPhones through AT&T, so I have wireless also. That sucks that you lose access via Ditectv.com. I'm currently getting the 24 month HD $10 discount for being on autopay through Directv, so I guess this discount would disappear as i would be paying through AT&T. Sounds like I'm better off just keeping things the way they are, at least for a while.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

I have the Free HD for 24 months as well, and I have autopay on my AT&T account. As long as the autopay is somewhere, I don't think the Free HD for 24 months is affected.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

I simply called AT&T and gave them my D* account number and got the bundle discount ($5 off my AT&T bill and $5 off my D* bill). I only have local phone, DSL and long distance with AT&T. If you add wireless, your discount should be even bigger. I didn't have to do combined billing (possibly because I'm in former BellSouth territory). In fact, I still get the AT&T bundle discount even though I cancelled D* months ago.

I wouldn't hurt to at least ask.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I used to have a bundle when I had AT&T home phone and DSL. I got the whole thing together, then later dropped the phone and internet.

The bill was always separate, and I had a $5 credit on my D* bill.

I was recently considering going back to AT&T and asked D* if I could bundle them. They said if I switched back and switched to a current programming package, I could bundle them and get my discount back. "Once you have an eligible package, you may call AT&T at 1-800-288-2020 to opt into this discount offer."


----------



## humanjas (Dec 11, 2009)

I tried to bundle mine a couple of months ago with my AT&T uverse home phone and internet. Unfortunately, as I expected, it was a no go. They want you to have their TV.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I bundled with AT&T and it saved me bucks in the bank so how can you beat it as I was sticking with both AT&T and Directv for ever but don't tell them I said that.


----------



## xmetalx (Jun 3, 2009)

richierich said:


> I bundled with AT&T and it saved me bucks in the bank so how can you beat it as I was sticking with both AT&T and Directv for ever but don't tell them I said that.


They heard you :lol:


----------



## Glen_D (Oct 21, 2006)

humanjas said:


> I tried to bundle mine a couple of months ago with my AT&T uverse home phone and internet. Unfortunately, as I expected, it was a no go. They want you to have their TV.


I wondered how that would work.

Once U-verse became available in my neighborhood, there was no longer any mention from AT&T about an alliance with a satellite TV provider in any of their telemarketing, bill inserts, or flyers. I was skeptical of AT&T's willingness to offer AT&T/DirecTV bundled discounts in U-verse territory, given the heavy marketing effort they put into U-verse.


----------



## doubleatheman (Dec 29, 2007)

Bah you got me all excited about the discount, but it sounds like once you have Uverse anything, the deal is gone

I use Uverse for Internet only
POTS from Att
Wireless from Att iPhone 
Directv for tv


Sounds like my combo of services offer no
Possible discount.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

richierich said:


> I bundled with AT&T and it saved me bucks in the bank so how can you beat it as I was sticking with both AT&T and Directv for ever but don't tell them I said that.


I _unbundled_ with AT&T and it saved me bucks in the bank.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

doubleatheman said:


> Bah you got me all excited about the discount, but it sounds like once you have Uverse anything, the deal is gone
> 
> I use Uverse for Internet only
> POTS from Att
> ...


I'm going to give it a shot again, but last time I checked, it was a no go.

I have Uverse Internet and Phone. I also have 2 at&t wireless numbers. Didn't matter to them as Uverse wasn't "at&t"


----------



## kovach (Feb 22, 2010)

You need to ask for their 'partner' department to get this accomplished. That's what I did a month or two ago.


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

I have inquired about this discount a half dozen times over the past year to both D* and AT&T. They both have been very consistant in the info they have given me. 

1. The D* charges will show up on the combined AT&T bill.

2. The AT&T bill must be on autopay to continue the free HD promo.

3. And amazingly, to combine the bills will trigger a 12mo contract with D*:eek2: 

I questioned #3 every time and both offer no reason other than they can't waive it and to contact(blame) the other.
The contract is troublesome to me but not a deal breaker. My issue is autopay with AT&T.:nono2: About every three months they screw up my cell billing which takes two months to clean up. I hardly ever end up paying what is printed on the bill. Not good when on autopay.


----------



## johnson1995 (Sep 26, 2008)

I know this doesn't help those with AT&T but I have my phone and internet through CenturyLink. Thay just recently started offering bundling with Direct but the bills will remain separate with the $5 credit appearing on my Direct bill. Also no new contract.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

David Ortiz said:


> Yes, an existing customer can get a discount, but I was told that the bills would need to be combined. I have AT&T wireless and DSL without phone. I am supposed to get a $5 discount. I am waiting for DIRECTV charges to appear on my AT&T bill, and I cannot pay my bill or see my statements at DIRECTV.com anymore.
> 
> I am pretty sure that you need to have one of the current packages from DIRECTV, not a legacy package to combine the billing and get the discount.
> 
> If you have wireless, DSL, home phone and DIRECTV, you should be able to get a $10 discount as long as all bills are in the same name. The number to call is 800-288-2020, which is AT&T.


I'm not sure that the statement about the legacy package is correct. It may depend on the package. I presently have the Total Choice+ package, which appears to fall between the Choice and Choice Extra packages. When DTV realligned the channels, they kept calling and pushing me to switch to Choice extra. I didn't. Now when I call and they review my account they offer me the bundling discount as I have ATT.

Interestingly enough, although I am supposed to get fewer channels with Total Choice+, I am receiving a number of channels that are not listed for that package.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

xmetalx said:


> They heard you :lol:


They did!!! Uh Oh!!! :lol:


----------



## Glen_D (Oct 21, 2006)

crkeehn said:


> I'm not sure that the statement about the legacy package is correct. It may depend on the package. I presently have the Total Choice+ package, which appears to fall between the Choice and Choice Extra packages. When DTV realligned the channels, they kept calling and pushing me to switch to Choice extra. I didn't. Now when I call and they review my account they offer me the bundling discount as I have ATT.
> 
> Interestingly enough, although I am supposed to get fewer channels with Total Choice+, I am receiving a number of channels that are not listed for that package.


Are you in former BellSouth territory by any chance? BellSouth offered a DirecTV bundled discount at a time when Dish Network was the partner in other AT&T territories. I'm pretty sure there is still some "grandfathering" going on with DirecTV bundles in those markets.

AT&T is notorious for making some offers, discounts, and bundles territory-specific.


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

funkeruski said:


> I am currently a Directv subscriber, and have an AT&T home line with DSL. I know that Directv has bundle packages with AT&T, but is for new Directv customers only? Can I somehow combine my current services to get a discount through Directv or AT&T. Appreciate any info on this b


Call AT&T and tell them you want "Combined Billing". You may need to call a couple fo times because some of their CSRs are complete morons.

It took me three calls but they finally got it right. I have Phone, DSL, Cell and DirecTV on a single bill.

As a side note, they will not give this deal to you if you are also a U-Verse (DSL/VOIP) customer. Adding Cell nets you $7.50 more off the bill. Our total discount is $17.50. $5 for Phone, $5 for Direct and $7.50 for cell.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

funkeruski said:


> I am currently a Directv subscriber, and have an AT&T home line with DSL. I know that Directv has bundle packages with AT&T, but is for new Directv customers only? Can I somehow combine my current services to get a discount through Directv or AT&T. Appreciate any info on this b


Since your in Texas, it will probably be a bundle credit on your DIRECTV bill, like my bill below:


> Current Charges for Service Period 11/08/10 - 12/07/10
> 
> 11/08 12/07 PLUS HD DVR Monthly 79.99
> 11/26 12/25 NFL SUNDAY TICKET 2010 Early Renewal in 6 Payments 49.99
> ...


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Skyboss said:


> Call AT&T and tell them you want "Combined Billing". You may need to call a couple fo times because some of their CSRs are complete morons.
> 
> It took me three calls but they finally got it right. I have Phone, DSL, Cell and DirecTV on a single bill.
> 
> As a side note, they will not give this deal to you if you are also a U-Verse (DSL/VOIP) customer. Adding Cell nets you $7.50 more off the bill. Our total discount is $17.50. $5 for Phone, $5 for Direct and $7.50 for cell.


I haven't heard about a $7.50 discount for wireless until your post. The only info I found online is regarding an employee discount.

Do you have any more info about this $7.50 discount you can share?

Thanks,

David


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

Glen_D said:


> Are you in former BellSouth territory by any chance? BellSouth offered a DirecTV bundled discount at a time when Dish Network was the partner in other AT&T territories. I'm pretty sure there is still some "grandfathering" going on with DirecTV bundles in those markets.
> 
> AT&T is notorious for making some offers, discounts, and bundles territory-specific.


Yes, when we moved to this area, it was a Bellsouth area. It switched to ATT immediately afterwards. I have never bundled my account since I had it with Bell Atlantic. That was a disaster and enough for me. In fact it came back to haunt me down the road when I signed up for DirecTV again.


----------



## sh442olds (Nov 30, 2010)

heres a kicker to all this I combined my bill to save 15 dollars a month with directv and att now my bill total is 35 dollars higher than before they dont tell u that u LOSE your primstar grandfathered in owned receivers I have 11 on my account 5 are leased NOW DTV says sorry cant help you 
any advice ????


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Not sure I follow you here. Are you saying some of your receivers were mistakenly changed from owned to leased?

There is an email around here for the customer response team or something like that, you can try emailing them to see if they can help. (You used to email Ellen, but I think I have read recently her email has been taken down and there is a different one you have to use now).


----------



## sh442olds (Nov 30, 2010)

no I am a former primstar customer and my own receivers I didnt pay a fee on 
NOW i bundled my att and dtv and they say I am not now a primestar pervious customer anylonger what a crock of crap they want to charge me for all my receivers now


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

OK, so you're talking about the mirroring fee, yes DirecTV charges $6 for every receiver active on an account (except the first receiver). That's just the way it is an has always been as far as I know. If you didn't have to pay that before I would consider yourself lucky. I highly doubt you will be able to get that changed back.


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

Anyone have just wireless with AT&T and get the discount?

I called AT&T three times trying to get it, and finally was escalated and found out that because I get an employer discount (AT&T calls them a FAN account) I cannot get the combined billing or $5 off Directv bundle.

Anyone getting the $5 Directv discount and an AT&T FAN discount?


----------

